# Outdoor Technology Bluetooth Headphones



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fucken pricey.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> fucken pricey.


Maybe a little but the features and quality are pretty damn good, have not used them on the mountain but i will report back when i do.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> fucken pricey.


$130 is around what i usually pay for my higher end headphones


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

2hipp4u said:


> I pulled the trigger on these and they are pretty sweet. They fit in my Giro G10 helmet perfect.
> 
> They are loud as hell and the sound is pretty good, the bass could be a bit better but its not bad.
> 
> ...



I ride with the Outdoor Tech DJ slims and I've found that out of the box they are way too treble heavy but if you use an equalizer app you can get the bass up to a pretty good level. I'm sure there are a bunch out there, the one I use is Accudio Pro....


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> $130 is around what i usually pay for my higher end headphones


Yes, but these are Bluetooth, so by definition not high-end (at least for music).


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

I just got these myself. They are definitely nice bluetooth wireless headphones. The best thing about them is they don't have big bulky knobs and button sticking out of your ears. I can activate voice command with a couple of clicks to make calls or send text messages and start up my playlist. No need to ever have to take out my phone when I'm on the lift or shredding down the mountain. Ohh, did I mention that they fit most helmets with a audio liner.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

I just ordered them. Any reviews after using them on the mountain?


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

I have no problems with mine, the sound quality is not going to knock your socks off but is good. I use the power amp app on my phone to dial them into my own preferences. Battery life is great I leave them on all day with no problems, it would be nice if the LED charge light would turn from red to green when they are charged but it dont. Answering phone calls works good also but you do have to talk a little louder than normal for people to hear you.


----------

